# Bow front isn't long enough for the wpg I need...help!



## Skelley (Mar 4, 2006)

After spending the past few hours scouring the forums, google, eBay, ah supply and every other aquatic site I know I am about to rip my hair out.

I have a new (to me) 45g bow front. I only have 30" to work with. The actual hood that came with it is only 29". I want at least 2-2.5 wpg. Preferably the latter. So ah supply, which I know well and was counting on, is out. I can not find anything anywhere that won't cost $300 or more and I just don't have those kinds of funds. I was looking for closer to $100-150.

Am I out of luck?


----------



## HolyAngel (Nov 3, 2010)

You wanting medium to high light? I'd personally go with a t5ho, 2 bulbs should do it. May most definitely need co2 tho if you don't already have it. I'm personally using an odyssea 4x24w on my 29gallon 30" long tank and there's no dark spots. Whole fixture cost about $80 on ebay. Can swap the bulbs for zoomed bulbs at $8 a piece from bigalsonline. I only run 2 of the bulbs at a time and the fixture sits right on the tank. Best bet to save a lotta cash and still get what you need.


----------



## Skelley (Mar 4, 2006)

You are a life saver! I really haven't been feeling the whole build my own hood thing. You wouldn't happen to remember the name of the seller, would you? I sold everything but my co2 gear when I moved across the country so I need everything. No $300 lights for me.


----------



## RI chiclids (Dec 11, 2009)

i have a 46 bf and mine is 36 inches,are you sure its 46?i bought a nova extreme at a lfs for half price,open box, good score,well sort of wired incorrect from factory and ballast crapped out 2 months in,but that a whole other story.my point is that whem 2 of the 4 bulbs woouldnt work i thought i wouldnt have enough lite either but only 2 HO was actually enough.you could try catalina in cali ive d
ealt with them in the past and no complaints,good service and good product,made in usa,http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/store/


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

I have a 46 gallon BF, it is 36" long. I bought a 4x39 Watt T5HO Nova Extreme and finally realized that I only needed 2 of the T5HO bulbs so, that's what I run now. If I had to do it over again, I'd get a Catalina 3 bulb setup and run just two bulbs. I would get the three bulb setup because it would be wider than a two bulb setup for more light spread. It would be wired with two switches also.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

catalina! i have a 36 bow and got me one with 3 T5HOs and is doing really well


----------



## HolyAngel (Nov 3, 2010)

Topdogsellers is who I purchased mine from, ballasts have never had an issue and it all works great, been running it daily for like 6 months now so far. I would recommend the 4 bulb if you don't mind a lil diy to use the 1st and 3rd bulbs 1 on ballast, and the 2nd and 4th bulbs on the second ballast. Just need a lil extra wire and a soldering iron or wire nuts and electrical tape. It'll make it a much more even spread of light if you do this and only need to run 2 bulbs. This fixture will also power 1 bulb at a time if you want that too, just remove the bulbs you don't want to use.


----------



## Skelley (Mar 4, 2006)

I am used to AH Supply so T5 HO is very new to me. From many a post I am gathering that many folks are finding they are getting more light than they need and are able to cut down. I have been looking, but I haven't seen any info on how T5 HO would be more intense than a compact fluorescent (w/in APC anyways). I am sure it would depend on the unit and its reflectors (this is the unit I am looking at purchasing: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110647165786&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT)

I imagine it is full steam ahead from here and I will just have to experiment if I find the light isn't ideal. However if the T5 HO folks have any suggestions I am listening.

Thanks for all the help everyone!


----------

